# Nice rule(s) for the $$



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Grizzly 12in rule $1.95

As a matter of fact, I routed out a couple of tracks and embedded two of these in my drill press table. They are as accurate as my machinists' dial calipers can check them.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Things like those rulers are why I never pay a lot of money for measuring and layout tools. The $4 plastic speed square I reviewed a few years ago was dead square. Same with my $10 I-Gaging double squares, my $10 framing square, and every other layout tool I own. There's literally no point in spending a lot for layout tools unless there is some compelling ergonomic problem they solve.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

"There's literally no point in spending a lot for layout tools *unless*"

If and when you get one of the free tape measures from Harbor freight be sure to check them with your other tapes, the last couple I got were way off.
But for *free and you uses it as your only measurement tool* all is good.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The free HF tape might be off, but for sure a $7 stanley tape isn't. There's no reason to spend $25 for some fancy pants overmolded Dewalt tape, for example. Worse are layout tools, where you have vendors like Woodpeckers charging $150 for a t-square.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the review, i have been looking for rules with no dead on the end before zero. I also agree with jonah that the premium ones are crazy exspensive and are not usually needed. I do love the feel of some of the high end measuring and layout tools but they cant really help me get a more 90 degree than i do with others. One important key however to me is that you must be able and know how to check if they are accurate such as picking up two framing squares when shopping and placing them on the floor next to each other to see if they are spot on, some cheaper ones are not.


----------

